# Vera Bradley Hipster ON SALE TODAY!!!



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

So for all of you Vera Bradley fans, just thought I would pass the word that the Hipster bag (all colors) is on sale today only for $29. The advertisement was on their facebook page this morning.  Just thought I would pass on the great news!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have been eyeing the hipster for a year now but (thought) I had convinced myself that I don't need another Vera bag.  You just earned another star for your enabler crown..... I'm heading for their website now.  Thanks!!


----------



## tastefullyjune (Jun 18, 2010)

Covers eyes/ears....lalalalalalalalalala....didn't see/hear that........


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

My Java Blue is on order!  This is such a nice size for taking my Kindle and a few other items with me!  And, I like the cross-body option with the strap that adjusts.  An all-around great bag.... and you can't beat the quality of Vera!!  And, $29 instead of $56 is my kind of a sale!


----------



## tastefullyjune (Jun 18, 2010)

I picked up a Call me Coral and a Java Blue for a friend and her mom. I have enough but had to share the deal lol.

Oh and the Night and Day is sold out if anyone is looking at that.

And....if you use Ebates you get 3% back..if not and want to I can refer you..


----------



## Hillary (Apr 26, 2010)

Aww man! I got the hipster in Blue Rhapsody a few weeks ago before the sale. SUCH a great bag for my Kindle.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Errrrr....like PraiseGod13, I've been eyeing this one for quite a while.  
Off to spend more money.  Good golly.
deb


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I've been wanting the hipster for awhile and I was waiting for a sale. I went to online a few hours ago to get the symphony in hue but it wasn't there. I was so disappointed as that is the one that I have been wanting. After that, I couldn't decide which one I wanted so I ordered night and day, make me blush, and calypso. I'm so bad at decision making and now I'm upset that I bought three!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm safe.  I wanted the mini hipster and it's not on sale.  
deb


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, man!  One-day only sale.  I got Java Blue, but I want Imperial Toile so bad my teeth itch.  Nope, one's enough (on top of the others I already own, that is).  This is just my fav bag.  Great size for my K and anything else I really need to carry.

BTW, Deb, some of the mini-hipsters are on sale, too.  It's just not as great a sale as the hipster.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

love one day sales


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Mr. Rebates is doing a 4% rebate....
I'd be happy to refer anyone!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

It looks like they're down to only 7 colors on sale in the Hipster now.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Silver said:


> BTW, Deb, some of the mini-hipsters are on sale, too. It's just not as great a sale as the hipster.


Thank you. I looked. They have a couple for $16.00. Which is a good price. 
I love the new fall fabrics though. So I think I'll wait for one of those.
Not that that's easy. I've thought about the Riviera Blue all day. 
deb


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

drenee said:


> Thank you. I looked. They have a couple for $16.00. Which is a good price.
> I love the new fall fabrics though. So I think I'll wait for one of those.
> Not that that's easy. I've thought about the Riviera Blue all day.
> deb


I ordered the Riviera Blue in the mini hipster today. I have a few other things in that pattern and I like it very much. I don't NEED it, but I couldn't pass it up for $16.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

It looks like the Vera Bradley Hipster is still on sale today on the VB website.... but for $42 (instead of the regular $56).  All 20 colors are available..... just in case someone is still interested in this great purse.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

Strange that some of those colors were sold out yesterday and available today.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

JJB said:


> Strange that some of those colors were sold out yesterday and available today.


I thought the same thing. I wonder if they said, "Okay, we'll put these on sale for $29 until we sell 250 (or however many) of each pattern. Once we've sold that many, we'll stop selling that particular pattern for that low price and then we'll sell them again tomorrow for the sale price of $42."
I know we have speculated that was how they might be doing it when they put a book on sale fairly cheap (or free) on Amazon. Sometimes it's on sale for weeks.... sometimes days..... sometimes for only one day.... and we've seen books be on sale (or free) for only a matter of hours. And so, we've wondered if they decided to sell a certain number of books at that lower price.... and once they reach that number... whether it takes three hours or three weeks.... then the price goes back up. Maybe.....?? They obviously weren't out of them.......


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

That must be it. I had thought that they were trying to clear them out because they were retiring them, but what do I know!


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I received my hipsters today and they are SO pretty. Will be great to take my kindle and other essentials. It does not seem as though it will be easy to take things in and out, though, as the opening is a little small,but I'm sure that I will get used to it.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

JJB said:


> I received my hipsters today and they are SO pretty. Will be great to take my kindle and other essentials. It does not seem as though it will be easy to take things in and out, though, as the opening is a little small,but I'm sure that I will get used to it.


I'm jealous! I was impressed with VB because they had to have had a major run on the hipsters with the one day sale.... and they sent me a notice saying they had mailed mine out the next day. Can't ask for better service than that! Can't wait to get mine.
What kind of cover do you have your Kindle in? I'm hoping my Oberon cover won't be too large for the hipster opening. Worst case scenario.... I have a new purse and I can keep looking for another VB bag for my Kindle. I already have the Bowler and love it for my Kindle, but it has to be carried since it has shorter handles. It will go on my shoulder if I need it to... but it doesn't stay there if I'm moving around too much.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't think I could use the hipster with my kindle.  It would be way too snug, and if I have to take things out to get things out, it's too small for me.  Hipster would work well for me as a quick go-out and come back back where I don't need anything except a wallet, phone and keys.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I'm jealous! I was impressed with VB because they had to have had a major run on the hipsters with the one day sale.... and they sent me a notice saying they had mailed mine out the next day. Can't ask for better service than that! Can't wait to get mine.
> What kind of cover do you have your Kindle in? I'm hoping my Oberon cover won't be too large for the hipster opening. Worst case scenario.... I have a new purse and I can keep looking for another VB bag for my Kindle. I already have the Bowler and love it for my Kindle, but it has to be carried since it has shorter handles. It will go on my shoulder if I need it to... but it doesn't stay there if I'm moving around too much.


I have a javo flip cover, but there is plenty of room for a bigger cover to fit. The opening is not too small really, I just think that it would be easier if it were a bigger opening. It will be fine. 
Let me know when you get yours how you like it.
I got mine quickly because I am 1 day away for fedex delivery from VB and for some reason Fedex came extra early today as they usually don't get here till around 7pm.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I don't think I could use the hipster with my kindle. It would be way too snug, and if I have to take things out to get things out, it's too small for me. Hipster would work well for me as a quick go-out and come back back where I don't need anything except a wallet, phone and keys.


The hipster is listed as being 10 1/2" x 11" and my Kindle in its Oberon cover is 6" x 9" so I'm thinking it will work well. With the front pocket and also the back zippered pocket for my cell, keys, lipstick, etc.... I'm thinking the main section (which also has three drop-in pockets) will be fine for my Kindle and my wallet.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Just a loving, enabling reminder that all fall patterns hit the stores by 7/8...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Enjoy it!  I hope I didn't come across as negative.  If there isn't a separate pocket that holds my K, I have to protect it with the BB bag, making it bigger.  That's just me, though!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Enjoy it! I hope I didn't come across as negative. If there isn't a separate pocket that holds my K, I have to protect it with the BB bag, making it bigger. That's just me, though!


No... you weren't sounding negative at all. That's one of the things I love about VB. They have everything from itty-bitty to giganto duffel bags and luggage... with every imagineable size and shape in between. So, we have options for what works best for us. I have larger bags too... but I've been wanting the Hipster so I can take my Kindle, wallet, keys, cell etc with me without lugging around a larger bag.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> The hipster is listed as being 10 1/2" x 11" and my Kindle in its Oberon cover is 6" x 9" so I'm thinking it will work well. With the front pocket and also the back zippered pocket for my cell, keys, lipstick, etc.... I'm thinking the main section (which also has three drop-in pockets) will be fine for my Kindle and my wallet.


That's what I'm planning on doing. You could fit more in the main section too, I'm thinking my glasses and my fold-up hairbrush also in there as well as my small wallet should work. I'll have to give it a try and see. I'm anxious to know how you like yours when you get it. I bet it will be beautiful.



mlewis78 said:


> Enjoy it! I hope I didn't come across as negative. If there isn't a separate pocket that holds my K, I have to protect it with the BB bag, making it bigger. That's just me, though!


You're not negative at all. You're just being practical, knowing yourself and your needs. It's a pretty big space in there, but only you know what you are comfortable with.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I like cross-body bags as I can never keep anything on my shoulder and I'm not good with hand-held bags as I'm afraid that I'll put them down and forget them and I like to have my hands free. I also have chronic neck pain and cross-body bags spread the weight better than only using one side. I try not to carry too much so that the weight is less, so smaller bags for everyday are better for me. I'm envious of all of the bowlers and pictures that so many of you all have, but I know that it just wouldn't work well for me.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Since I bought a VB turnlock wallet, I've needed more space in my bags.  I still have my leather taxi wallet that I could change back to if I use a small bag -- or just stick money and credit cards into a zipped pocket of the bag.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Since I bought a VB turnlock wallet, I've needed more space in my bags. I still have my leather taxi wallet that I could change back to if I use a small bag -- or just stick money and credit cards into a zipped pocket of the bag.


I was tempted by the turnlock wallet! It looks great.

I carried a big wallet for years . It was a beautiful eelskin wallet that I loved and I stuffed it full. I always carried large leather bags and stuffed them full of everything that I could possibly need. I rarely changed bags or cleaned them out because it was such an ordeal! I was actually in that habit from when I had 3 young children and carried everything but the kitchen sink.

I realized one day that I needed to reduce carrying weight and force myself to use smaller bags so that I wasn't tempted to carry more than I actually needed. My children were grown and I didn't need to carry everything that I was used to having with me for their sake as well as my own. Now I have pared it down to only essentials and a much smaller wallet and light weight bags.

I now use the VB mini zip wallet and it is very light weight and so much smaller! I also switched to the quilted bags from VB and SD in every size due to their light weight. I have lots different sizes for different needs, but my basic is the VB libby bag. It is a great size for every day, it is cross body if I want it to be, it holds everything that I really need on a daily basis and best of all, it was only $19. I can switch purses quickly now if I want to. The hipster will be good if I want to carry my kindle with me as well as my other stuff.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Once you've 'done' a turn lock wallet, you'll never go back!  (for every day use.  Nights out maybe something less.)


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> Once you've 'done' a turn lock wallet, you'll never go back! (for every day use. Nights out maybe something less.)


Wow! It sounds soooo tempting!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

The FedEx man just delivered my Vera Bradley Java Blue Hipster and it's more gorgeous than I had even hoped for based on pictures of it. I understand what you meant by the top zippered opening not being large.... but my Kindle that is in an Oberon journal cover goes in it just fine with a little room to spare. JUST what I needed!! I have bought all of my other VB bags from eBay and had never received anything from the Vera Bradley website before. I have to say it was as much fun as Christmas. The white VB box, the tissue paper and VB label, the envelope with my receipt.... first class all the way!


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> The FedEx man just delivered my Java Blue Hipster and it's more gorgeous than I had even hoped for based on pictures of it. I understand what you meant by the top zippered opening not being large.... but my Kindle that is in an Oberon journal cover goes in it just fine with a little room to spare. JUST what I needed!! I have bought all of my other VB bags from eBay and had never received anything from the Vera Bradley website before. I have to say it was as much fun as Christmas. The white VB box, the tissue paper and VB label, the envelope with my receipt.... first class all the way!


I know, I know! It's just a beautiful thing. I wish that I could have gotten the color that you did as I've seen pictures on this board of it and it looks just lovely. I also got a mini-hipster today and a mailbag today. I don't think that I will like the mailbag style very well. The mini hipster will be okay once-in-awhile, I think.

Does anyone else have the mailbag and do you like it? I'm not sure that I want to fool with that flap and I wish that the inside pockets were deeper. I like the straps of it.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Whoa! I have a few Veras, but my Java Blue hipster was delivered today, and it is just *gorgeous*! The colors are really amazing. I do believe I totally picked the right one.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Silver said:


> Whoa! I have a few Veras, but my Java Blue hipster was delivered today, and it is just *gorgeous*! The colors are really amazing. I do believe I totally picked the right one.


I feel the same way about my Java Blue!! The brown and turquoise/aqua combination is awesome! Now I'm thinking maybe I'll get some brown and turquoise yarn and make the knitted Kindle cover that we've been discussing in another thread to go with my new Java Blue hipster. Meemo posted a pattern for a Kindle cover/cozy and I can't wait to make it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought a Java Blue mini hipster on eBay last night. 
I can't wait till it gets here.
deb


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> I bought a Java Blue mini hipster on eBay last night.
> I can't wait till it gets here.
> deb


Yeah, Deb!! I think you'll really love it. I know you've been wanting the mini hipster and Java Blue is just stunning! Let us know what you think when you get it!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My mini-hipster was in my box when I got home.  I used it today.  I do really like it for quick trips, and I think it will be great for trips, or when I take my sister (in a wheelchair) and need both of my hands free.
deb


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> My mini-hipster was in my box when I got home. I used it today. I do really like it for quick trips, and I think it will be great for trips, or when I take my sister (in a wheelchair) and need both of my hands free.
> deb


I'm so glad you got yours, Deb.... and have already given it a "test run". I really like the hands-free aspect of it too.... sure comes in handy when you need your hands for other tasks.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> My mini-hipster was in my box when I got home. I used it today. I do really like it for quick trips, and I think it will be great for trips, or when I take my sister (in a wheelchair) and need both of my hands free.
> deb


I have a mini-hipster and it's great for going places like theme parks (I originally got mine for $15 specifically for Disney World), craft fairs, football games - places you don't want to have a big purse knocking around but just need to take the basic essentials with you. Plus you can use it cross-body. Wish I could pare my "stuff" down to be able to use something that size all the time!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I have a mini-hipster and it's great for going places like theme parks Wish I could pare my "stuff" down to be able to use something that size all the time!


I've wished the same thing... but a small purse for every day just doesn't seem to work for me. That's why I was so happy to get the hipster!!


----------

